# Sex my azureus



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

I have had two azureus for a while now. I was mostly certain that they were both males, but a while ago I found them indulging in courtship-like behavior. I then took the larger frog to be a female, as it had round(er) toe discs, was larger, and the smaller one seemed to be attempting to court with it...Anyhow, I recently went to a Canadart meeting and saw a true female azureus: Monstrously large, fat-bellied, and with perfectly round toe discs. As for mine, their physical traits are contradicting their behaviour, and i'm confused. So i came here to get someone to sex the little guys. Thanks. Oh and for those who saw my terribly crappy pics earlier, you'll be pleased to know that i FINALLY got a high-quality camera.


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

Frog 1
Smaller, bolder, almost friendly like a little blue cat. Enjoys snapping up fruit flies and climbing up the glass. The boldest of all my PDF's.


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

Frog 2
Bigger, shier, and with a more controlled-intellectual personality. The biggest of my 5 PDFs and the second-shiest.


----------



## deboardfam (Feb 7, 2011)

Edit... not sure.. lol waiting on responses though...


----------



## ladyfaile15 (Apr 22, 2009)

toe pads suggest two males to me..


jamie


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I agree with jamie. All of my females have really narrow toepads. In other morphs (like coablt tinctorius), females can have very wide toepads.

If they keep courting and lay some eggs for you, then you'll know for sure!

Good luck with some pretty frogs, Richard.


----------



## ChgoHerp (Apr 21, 2009)

My guess is two males as well


----------

